# sound and smell coming from the engine



## newbuy (Aug 20, 2005)

I have 1998 Altima GXE . Recently some sort of frictious sound started coming from the engine and also burning smell .
I got it checked up by a mechanic and he said the water pump was faulty and needed to be replaced . But since the temp of engine was normal , I wanted to get it checked up by another guy . This mechanic said that the water pump was all normal , but the belts were all cracked up .

Could anyone give their expert advice.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

newbuy said:


> I have 1998 Altima GXE . Recently some sort of frictious sound started coming from the engine and also burning smell .
> I got it checked up by a mechanic and he said the water pump was faulty and needed to be replaced . But since the temp of engine was normal , I wanted to get it checked up by another guy . This mechanic said that the water pump was all normal , but the belts were all cracked up .
> 
> Could anyone give their expert advice.


get in there and look for leaks. look for leaks that could be dripping onto the exhaust and/or leaks that are getting flung around the engine bay.


----------



## newbuy (Aug 20, 2005)

Checked for leaks , but couldnt find anything .

Another guy was sayin that the smell is coming from the alternator .


----------



## tcratboy321 (Apr 11, 2005)

its your ac belt hittin your other belts... happens to most altimas.... turn on your ac to full blast and rev the car to 5000 rpms and then let off... if you hear the sqealing then its your ac belt wich needs to be replaced or tightened


----------



## newbuy (Aug 20, 2005)

tcratboy321 said:


> its your ac belt hittin your other belts... happens to most altimas.... turn on your ac to full blast and rev the car to 5000 rpms and then let off... if you hear the sqealing then its your ac belt wich needs to be replaced or tightened


But i hear the squeeling and whirring sound even when the AC is not on.!!


----------

